Ask HN: Why is VR/AR such a big deal? - karimdag
======
mpbm
The media (including the news) runs on stories. Not "stories" in the sense of
"articles," rather "stories" in the sense of "narratives." When a narrative
doesn't appear naturally, the media just manufactures it artificially.

------
davelnewton
Ultimately it probably isn't for the immediate future.

I'd (a) ask you what makes you think people think it's a big deal, and (b)
remind you that most "new" technologies, once they trickle down to the masses,
are perceived as the next greatest thing.

~~~
karimdag
Seems like the tech industry is moving toward it or at least, heavily
investing in it: Oculus, Vive, Gear, Daydream, Hololens, AMD, Magic Leap, Sony
(Playstation) and on top of that the media is promoting it as _THE_ next big
thing. And this is what I don't get, maybe it's just me but I don't see it
becoming practical/essential (like a computer for example) for a long time,
but again this is what _I_ think.

~~~
davelnewton
Computers weren't practical once either.

Of course companies are investing in it--it's going to make some money/
_Everything_ is the next best thing. Maybe you're too young to have seen many
NBTs. Will it ever be _essential_? Certainly not in the short term; have to
keep people from puking first. Until they solve for those types of problems
it'll never become mainstream.

The NBT that will have more impact right _now_ is various forms of "AI", and
companies are investing heavily in that as well.

